# Ultrasound tech says boy at 11 weeks



## mommy2be1003

went in for an ultrasound on thursday. baby was measuring 11w3d. The ultrasound tech said dont get my hopes up and go buying all boy stuff but the parts are very prominate and look a lot more boy than girl. i know its still early but what do yall think? Heres a pic of profile and a quick shot she took (potty shot) of butt cheeks and the "parts" the angle doesnt do it justice as it did look a lot bigger in person than in the pic that she got.
 



Attached Files:







10353121_10202139450711979_4999924633146357112_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 48









10390227_10202153867232383_5419679895285114362_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## babylove x

Id lean blue based on the nub but 11 weeks is even too early for that. As for the potty shot, both boys and girls have something sticking out like that at 11 weeks as well. Again, you may have a fast developing baby and a good tech!


----------



## ClairAye

At 11 weeks boys and girls pretty much look the same but based on skull and num I will still guess boy! :blue:


----------



## Hoping4Four

Nub looks promising for a boy in the profile shot but it's still early :)


----------



## bdb84

It is still too early for me to confident in that determination, but the nub *does* look VERY boyish to me.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

even at 12w nub can go either way. Girls have pointy out bit till 14-16w. 

If skull is to stay rounded as in pic id go girl but this can change from now till 12/13w.

boyish skull to me would be flatter forehead.


----------



## ttclou25

I would lean boy BUT I had a 13 week scan and the sonographer said id puts bets on it your having a boy, 16w and 18w scan show girl so they arnt always right so early on


----------



## SteffieLee

Nub theory boy!


----------



## notmommyyet

I actually just found something online and at 11 weeks boys and girls are identical. They both look like penises. I couldnt believe it. Over time the girls starts falling and going in. I had no idea it worked like that. So I would say too early to tell


----------

